# Melt and Pour question



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I used to make melt and pour soap some years ago. I was reading an article about adding salt to soap this morning. Is it possible to do that with the melt and pour or only with the regular type of soap? I still have supplies and wouldn't mind trying it if it is possible. The article said it makes a hard bar which is something I would like. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I haven't done M&P in years. I doubt the salt would do much as far as making it harder, but you could melt just a few oz. and give it a try.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Tinker said:


> I haven't done M&P in years. I doubt the salt would do much as far as making it harder, but you could melt just a few oz. and give it a try.


Good idea. Next time I'm over at the storage unit I'll bring the stuff home and give it a shot. 

Nomad


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

If yiu have it in a storage unit, you may not need to melt, just add salt and pour! lol


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Tinker said:


> If yiu have it in a storage unit, you may not need to melt, just add salt and pour! lol


It's been in there at least 5 years, so I can't wait to see what it looks like. I wonder if my shea butter and other additives are ruined? I have candle making supplies, too. But someone broke into the unit a couple of years ago and took all the finished candles and new jars. I'll have to see if I can start making those again. 


Nomad


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

After 5 years, I bet it have been melted many many times. I'm sure it will have an odd scent, but the MP may still be usable. As for the shea, I bet it is rancid. Most of your scents are probably bad too. What a shame, as that stuff is so pricey.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Tinker said:


> After 5 years, I bet it have been melted many many times. I'm sure it will have an odd scent, but the MP may still be usable. As for the shea, I bet it is rancid. Most of your scents are probably bad too. What a shame, as that stuff is so pricey.


Then I guess the scents for my candles are probably not good any longer either. The stuff was kinda pricey, but it's too late to worry about it now. I'll have to see what can be salvaged and decide whether it would be worth spending more money to get started again. Maybe I should just do stained glass instead. At least that stuff doesn't go bad.

Nomad


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'll bet that after 5 years the whole mess is rancid. If in doubt....throw it out!


----------

